# Swarovski ATS 65



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

So I am considering selling my ATS 65. Perfect shape. I have the 25-50W HD eyepiece on it, and also have the 20-60 eyepiece. 

Anyone looking for a scope like this? I am likely getting into a different scope. 

I know the ATS 65 with this eyepiece goes for north of $2500 with taxes. Again it's in perfect shape and has the two eyepieces. 

If you are interested in this, let me know by PM, and give me an offer. I know it's not worth the new cost, but it's in mint condition. I do have a neoprene sleeve on it. I am not looking to trade it for anything. Will need the cash for the other scope. 

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've decided to sell the scope as I am going to go with this other scope I've picked up.

I will be listing this scope on KSL for 2200. If anyone on here is interested in it, I will let it go for 2100 to them. I realize they are going for about 1900 or so on KSL at the moment. 

ATS 65 HD
25-50W Eyepiecen(best eyepiece for scope. $729 new)
20-60 Eyepiece
Protective cover (Not swaro brand)

See pics or screenshots below that were taken using my phone with the 25-50 eyepiece. This is the best eyepiece for the Swaro ATS or STS for digiscoping. I will let the scope with the 20-60 eyepiece go for 1800 (without the 25-50) for anyone interested. However if you want both eyepieces, it's 2100. Pretty good price in my opinion.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

All sold


----------

